
Looking for an Idea? Build this: An App that Tells Users What to Tweet at Idea Tagging - louisadekoya
http://www.ideatagging.com/build-this-and-grow-rich-an-app-that-tells-users-what-to-tweet/
======
aupajo
Ackk... Can't we think for ourselves?

What ever happened to trying to be original? It's fun endeavouring to be
interesting in 140 characters or less.

